# lima shovelnose,flowerhorn



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

They look great!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Landon said:


> They look great!


thanks for the words there Landon!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice








I really dig that Lima Shovelnose - wish I could find them in my area...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks for the words there Judazz,yeah i like this guy alot.It is neat the way they swim and just balance on top of things.Watching this guy eat is a show all in it's own.deffenitly recomend them to n e one looking into getting one.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Both the fish are looking awesome. The shape and coloration on your flowerhorn is just perfect in my opinion and that Lima is looking great as well








I remember this one time when I was in my LFS and the owner showed me his Lima and fed it. Despite it was still a pretty small one (app. 9-10'') the feeding was an amazing thing to see. The power and speed that they have to overwelm their prey was just so impressive....wow


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jan said:


> Both the fish are looking awesome. The shape and coloration on your flowerhorn is just perfect in my opinion and that Lima is looking great as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the words there jan.Yeah i like the flowerhorn as well the only thing i would change on him would be his temperment.As for the lima,it is neat to watch them feed.Although only at the 5 to 6 inch range it is still neat to watch.he just likes to hang out in the current and balance on my leaves of the plants.thanks again ak.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just wondering: what would be the minimum tank size for a Lima (in inches)? I heard they can grow to about 16", although rarely reach that size in captivity - correct? Also, I heard they prefer the company of their own kind - correct?
Sorry about all the questions, but I'm really interested in these guys.


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

heb je genoeg van de tetra's jonas


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

very nice shovelnose!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> very nice shovelnose!


Thanks devon!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

nice pics! i seen a tank of tiger shouvelnose for sale but i dont have a tank big enough for them once they grow up. i love the look of shouvelnose tho.

are they in a tank together? if so how does the FH like sharing its tank LMAO


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Just wondering: what would be the minimum tank size for a Lima (in inches)? I heard they can grow to about 16", although rarely reach that size in captivity - correct? Also, I heard they prefer the company of their own kind - correct?
> Sorry about all the questions, but I'm really interested in these guys.


 I wouldn't go with ne thing less than a 6ftx2ft and height shouldn't matter too much.i have mine housed in a 40 gal brdr then he will move into my 125,and eventually making it to my friends pond.yeah 16 inch is kinda pushing it(although not unheard of)my lfs had 3 of them at the 12 to 13 inch mark.And i dont really know on the company thing,mines is housed with some eels,convicts,jd,and darn gold fish.[/quote]
Thanks









Pils: you always gotta keep your options open...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Just wondering: what would be the minimum tank size for a Lima (in inches)? I heard they can grow to about 16", although rarely reach that size in captivity - correct? Also, I heard they prefer the company of their own kind - correct?
> Sorry about all the questions, but I'm really interested in these guys.


 I wouldn't go with ne thing less than a 6ftx2ft and height shouldn't matter too much.i have mine housed in a 40 gal brdr then he will move into my 125,and eventually making it to my friends pond.yeah 16 inch is kinda pushing it(although not unheard of)my lfs had 3 of them at the 12 to 13 inch mark.And i dont really know on the company thing,mines is housed with some eels,convicts,jd,and darn gold fish.[/quote]
Thanks









Pils: you always gotta keep your options open...








[/quote]

Welcome Judazzz!!!!!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Ive always liked those limas. Cute little guys. Is he pretty skittish right now?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

channafreak said:


> Ive always liked those limas. Cute little guys. Is he pretty skittish right now?


not too bad actually,just lounges around all day!!!


----------

